# Reinstalling the windows which originally came with the pc



## Laava10 (May 16, 2020)

My computer originally came with Windows 8.1 pro. But i messed up by installing other unoriginal windows' versions from unauthentical sources.
now i want it back. i don't have enough money to buy new windows. I'm so desperate somebody please help!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One (or both) of these should work. I have not used either.

Try Microsoft's Create installation media for Windows first. Note that since you have a PC with pre-installed Windows you have a digital key.

Microsoft Windows and Office ISO Download Tool 8.36.


----------



## Laava10 (May 16, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> One (or both) of these should work. I have not used either.
> 
> Try Microsoft's Create installation media for Windows first. Note that since you have a PC with pre-installed Windows you have a digital key.
> 
> Microsoft Windows and Office ISO Download Tool 8.36.


i have changed the windows several times and i dont know about this stuff , i'm currently on an ingenuine copy of windows 7 ultimate and want back windows 8.1 pro , can you pleaseeee guide me (including backup)?
Also , all i have is a drivers cd which came with the pc , nothing else...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Laava10 said:


> can you pleaseeee guide me (including backup)?


If you only want to backup your data the simplest way is to make a copy of it on different media. I prefer at least two copies at all times.



Laava10 said:


> Also , all i have is a drivers cd which came with the pc


After installing Windows those drivers on the CD should be sufficient to get you running. Then install the latest correct drivers from the PC manufacturer's web site.


----------



## Laava10 (May 16, 2020)

How do find the old key


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Laava10 said:


> How do find the old key


Your digital key? The one in a chip on your motherboard of a PC with pre-installed Windows 8, 8.1 or 10? I do not know. It gets inserted automagically during an installation.


----------



## Laava10 (May 16, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> Your digital key? The one in a chip on your motherboard of a PC with pre-installed Windows 8, 8.1 or 10? I do not know. It gets inserted automagically during an installation.


you're sure right? cause im going to do it today


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As sure as I can be, given the information that you have provided.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> My computer originally came with Windows 8.1 pro.





> i have changed the windows several times
> i'm currently on an ingenuine copy of windows 7 ultimate and want back windows 8.1 pro


Assuming that's a factory brand computer and not a self built one, what is its *brand name* and *model name* and *model number* and *serial number*?

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Laava10 (May 16, 2020)

flavallee said:


> Assuming that's a factory brand computer and not a self built one, what is its *brand name* and *model name* and *model number* and *serial number*?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------


*H520e Desktop (Lenovo) - Type 90AM*
serial number - ES12692173


----------



## Laava10 (May 16, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> As sure as I can be, given the information that you have provided.


i've completely cleaned my pc but i dont have an empty disc to burn the iso file what do i do now


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You need a DVD or USB flash drive on which to create bootable installation media.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> H520e Desktop (Lenovo) - Type 90AM
> serial number - ES12692173


You have THIS *Lenovo H520e Type 90AM Model 57322440 Desktop PC* which was purchased on 03/24/2014 in India.

Its support site has full driver support for Windows 7 64-bit and Windows 8 64-bit and Windows 8.1 64-bit, but it doesn't specify which Windows operating system came pre-installed in it.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Laava10 (May 16, 2020)

flavallee said:


> Assuming that's a factory brand computer and not a self built one, what is its *brand name* and *model name* and *model number* and *serial number*?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------


How do you know?
And what do I do now?


----------



## Laava10 (May 16, 2020)

W


TerryNet said:


> You need a DVD or USB flash drive on which to create bootable installation media.


Will a normal USB work?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably the answer is 'yes,' but not sure what you mean by "normal USB."


----------



## Laava10 (May 16, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> Probably the answer is 'yes,' but not sure what you mean by "normal USB."


I mean a pen drive
(Idk if a pen drive different from a flash drive)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, in practice they are the same.


----------



## Laava10 (May 16, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> Yes, in practice they are the same.


But the only option is burn disc


----------



## Professionalgirl (Jan 10, 2020)

Laava10 said:


> But the only option is burn disc


Hi Laava, You can still burn the disk onto the USB. Please watch the video below. You can also download Rufus to transform your USB into a complete bootable USB. Please follow the blue highlighted text link to use Rufus if you decide to use the tool. How to use Rufus.


----------

